# A Public Announcement re: The Ruxted Group



## ruxted (29 Jul 2007)

It will not be lost on most Milnet.ca members that there is a close connection between Milnet.ca and The Ruxted Group.

Ruxted has been receiving increasing attention in _blogs_ and amongst defence analysts.  Some people for whom we have the highest regard have told us that we must ‘go public’ in order to enhance our credibility.

Members here will understand that The Ruxted Group *IS* a  group – there are several members, some contribute to some articles as their time, interests and expertise permit.  Ruxted works as a _correspondence group_.  Some members, for a variety of reasons, can participate only on the condition of anonymity, others are able to ‘front’ for the group in public.  I am one of the latter group.

In a few days, when Mike Bobbitt is back (he maintains the Ruxted web site for us) he will amend the site to tell the world about us but, for now, here is part of our _masthead_:

----------
The Ruxted Group
  
*Brian Reid - Executive Editor*

Brian A. Reid, The Ruxted Group’s executive editor,  was born in Fort Erie, Ontario and grew up in Ridgeway, where Canadian troops fought Fenian invaders in 1866. (His great-grandfather watched the battle from the roof of the barn on the family farm.) He joined the regular Canadian army as a gunner in 1957. As it soon became obvious that he would never make a soldier, he was commissioned in the Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery in 1961. During a military career that spanned nearly four decades he served in regimental, staff and liaison appointments in Canada, Europe and the United States. His last appointment, before he retired in 1994, was in the Joint Military Plans and Operations Staff at National Defence Headquarters in Ottawa. Brian Reid is the author of Our Little Army in the Field: The Canadians in South Africa, 1899-1902, No Holding Back: Operation Totalize, Normandy, August 1944 and of studies in Fighting for Canada: Seven Battles, 1758-1945 and More Fighting for Canada: Five Battles, 1760-1944, and he is the co-author of RCHA – Right of the Line. He also has written a number of magazine articles on military history subjects. He is currently working on a study of Operation Tractable, which followed Totalize in 1944, and a history of the Royal Winnipeg Rifles. Brian Reid resides with his wife, Patricia, near Ottawa and his interests include, besides military history, travel, cooking and picking up after a large Labrador Retriever.


*Edward Campbell – Managing Editor*

Edward R. Campbell is the managing editor of The Ruxted Group.   He enlisted in the Canadian Army as a private soldier and subsequently earned a regular commission.  He served for over 35 years in nearly a dozen different ranks wearing several cap badges in the normal range of regimental duty appointments, from 'squaddie' to commanding officer, in various units in Canada and overseas.  After attending some academic, specialist and professional courses in Canada, Britain and the USA, he served in more senior command and staff appointments in Canada and Europe.  In the '80s and '90s, he served in NDHQ as director of a small, specialist staff branch dealing with national and international technical, policy and operational matters.  After retiring from the Canadian Forces he managed a (non-military) national advisory board which provided technical, regulatory and policy inputs to the Government of Canada.


*Marshall MacFarlane - Associate editor*

Marshall MacFarlane enlisted in the 89th Field Battery, 3 RCA in the fall of 1983. He was the 3rd generation of MacFarlanes to serve in the 89th. He remained with the Battery until 1996 when he took his release. During his career there, he had served as a Gun Number, Detachment Commander, and Troop Sergeant Major (TSM). MacFarlane is a Charter Member of Unit #95 of the Army, Navy and Air Force Veterans of Canada (ANAVETS) and served as the first Unit President from 1995-1997. He has been a freelance writer since 1984, when he was granted his first monthly column with the outdoor magazine Wilderness Tales N Trails. He has also been a columnist with The Maritime Sportsman. Since living in Arizona he has been a staff writer and Assistant Editor with The Arizona Outdoorsman magazine. He was a long-time staff writer and columnist with the Johnson Ranch Hot Spot Journal. Other works have appeared in The Arizona Republic, Raising Arizona Kids, and Eastman's Hunting Journal. Currently, Marshall still does freelance work and his blog "Desert Rat" is one of the most popular in the Skinny Moose Media outdoor blog network. He is a member of the Western Outdoor Writers (WOW) and the Professional Outdoor Media Association (POMA). He lives in Queen Creek, Arizona with his wife and daughter.
----------

We have decided to adopt the (English) newspaper system where the proprietor and editors are named on the _masthead_ but where individual ‘editorials’ are unsigned and where the editorial board often remains anonymous.  This allows our _advisors_ to continue to participate, thereby preventing us from falling into the "one opinion covers all" trap that has crept into the Canadian media system.

We’ll add a couple of more names to the _masthead_ in the not too distant future.

Members may wish to note that Mr. Campbell will be interviewed on CHQR, AM770, in Calgary on Monday, 30 July 2007, at about 1905 Mountain/2105 Eastern time.  You can click on the Listen Live button on the left side of the CHQR web page to listen in.

For the time being you can contact us at ruxted@ruxted.ca .  Please note that we are not seeking new members at this time but we will be pleased to consider suggestions for Ruxted articles.


----------

